# Urban Canada



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto*

Population: 6,129,934 (2015)


Dundas Square by kotsy, on Flickr


Richardsonian Romanesque red sandstone, W. G. Storm, 1892 - Victoria University, University of Toronto by edk7, on Flickr


Eastbound Departure by kotsy, on Flickr


Sight Seeing on Front St. by A Great Capture (Ash2276), on Flickr


image by Anton Mamine, on Flickr


Queen & Spadina by kotsy, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal*

Population: 4,060,692 (2015)


Montreal - Tour de l'horloge by Susy Coutu, on Flickr


Saint Jacques Street by Arman Ayva, on Flickr


Marie-Reine Du Monde Catholic Cathedral of Montreal by Dominic Labbe, on Flickr


Scooter by Ed Hawco, on Flickr


Heart of Old Montreal by Arman Ayva, on Flickr


Phones by Ed Hawco, on Flickr


Place aux arts by Alex Bernard, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver*

Population: 2,504,340 (2015)


English Bay, Vancouver, BC by JamesZ_Flickr, on Flickr


Vancouver's Winter Skyline by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


Second Narrows Bridge & Mt Baker by Joe Stockdale, on Flickr


When The Lights Go Down In The City [Explored] by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


Giants on Granville Island silos by Francis Mariani, on Flickr


Cycling on Carrall Street 1 by Paul Krueger, on Flickr


Vancouver Skyline by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Calgary*

Population: 1,439,756 (2015)


160328-115350-March-a2-4274 by City of Calgary, on Flickr


Downtown Calgary by Surrealplaces, on Flickr


Canada Day 2015 by City of Calgary, on Flickr


Downtown Calgary by Surrealplaces, on Flickr


Calgary Transit CTrain by City of Calgary, on Flickr


Golden hour by Ricky Leong, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ottawa*

Population: 1,332,001 (2015)


Bicycle Family Riders by Daniel Dewan, on Flickr


Rideau Canal, Ottawa. by Asif A. Ali, on Flickr


Baby Salesperson by Andrew Ha, on Flickr


The Parliament Hill, Ottawa by Asif A. Ali, on Flickr


Busy Streets of Ottawa by pjr100, on Flickr


Blue and Yellow. by Asif A. Ali, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Edmonton*

Population: 1,363,277 (2015)


Edmonton - Art Gallery of Alberta by IQRemix, on Flickr


Fall is the Best Season by Samoseph, on Flickr


The Runway by Jeff Wallace, on Flickr


Perfect Evening by Sean Gordon, on Flickr


Autumn jogger in Edmonton by Harmonic Images, on Flickr


Blue Spring Sky by Gina Blank, on Flickr


----------



## AXIS of EVIL (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Victoria*

Population: 365,291 (2015)


Ogden Point Breakwater by RebelRob, on Flickr


Just a couple random's by Rob Raymond, on Flickr


Grassy Douglas Street by Udo Breithack, on Flickr


Soft Water — Inner Harbour by Marvin Beatty, on Flickr


Victoria's Inner Harbour by CJ Dakin, on Flickr


View from King George Terrace by Lindsay Mac, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ville de Québec*

Population: 806,359 (2015)


DSC_5056 by Patrick Boily, on Flickr


edDSC_4711fl by David Sharp, on Flickr


DSC00175 by André Ouellet, on Flickr


Old Quebec City by alana r barnes, on Flickr


DS7_4105 by Daniel Lévesque, on Flickr


Rue St-Louis, always asleep / Toujours endormie by BLEUnord, on Flickr


Quebec City Sunset by S Ty Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto*

Population: 6,129,934 (2015)


Gooderham & Worts Limited by A Great Capture (Ash2276), on Flickr


Studio by Marcanadian, on Flickr


Places to go, people to see by REI LAVRADOR, on Flickr


Nathan Phillip's Square by kotsy, on Flickr


Toronto Blue Jays Division Title Game 5, Rogers Centre by globetrekimages, on Flickr


Take-off by Michael Monastyrskyj, on Flickr


Nathan Phillips Square and Toronto City Hall by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Aerial view of Toronto at night by Dan Sedran, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal*

Population: 4,060,692 (2015)


Red car. by Claude Pépin, on Flickr


You Could Be Happy, I Hope You Are... by davidcwong888, on Flickr


Les chiens s'amusent... by Lucien-Guy, on Flickr


Downtown Montreal by Fred Plante, on Flickr


Place d'Armes (Montréal) by Jean Duc, on Flickr


Do pretty girls get you more favs on Flickr ? by .sl., on Flickr


Angels by LorenzMao, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver*

Population: 2,504,340 (2015)


The View From Here by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


Dunsmuir Separated Bike Lane by Paul Krueger, on Flickr


Sunset jam by Kevin Krebs, on Flickr


Italian Day On Commercial Drive by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


Sunday On The Creek by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


This raises the bar by Norm Lee, on Flickr


Coal Harbour Sunset by Alexis Birkill, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Calgary*

Population: 1,439,756 (2015)


Calgary Skyline by anoopbrar, on Flickr


stevenave by shaolin mo, on Flickr


Calgary at Fall by anoopbrar, on Flickr


Calgary, November 2015 (39) by Daniel, on Flickr


Calgary by Surrealplaces, on Flickr


Night time sky over Calgary by garylhart, on Flickr


Rockies by Mark O'Henly, on Flickr


----------



## Baclieuquetoi (Feb 12, 2015)

All the photos are beautiful and peace but i need more photos of Quebec. I love Quebec also Canada  Wanna fly to Canada now (Calgary, Ottawa, Toronta,..) after seeing this photos ^^^^^^ The city of my dreams..


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

One of the best threads in the photo section. Canada is renown for its spectacular landscapes but there's also an astonishingly large selection of great cities for a country of only 36 million.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Thought I'd add a city not featured yet. 

*Saint John, New Brunswick*

Population: 126,900 (2015)




































Courtesy of Stanzmastertron3000


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ottawa*

Population: 1,332,001 (2015)


Notre-Dame Cathedral-Basilica, Ottawa. by Asif A. Ali, on Flickr


Garlic up Front by Caribb, on Flickr


Parliament Hill by Marcanadian, on Flickr


Under the Full Moon by Peggy Skof, on Flickr


Gia Riders 132-215 by Daniel Dewan, on Flickr


Claimed by nature. by Asif A. Ali, on Flickr


Ottawa Sunset by Asif A. Ali, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

isaidso said:


> One of the best threads in the photo section. Canada is renown for its spectacular landscapes but there's also an astonishingly large selection of great cities for a country of only 36 million.


Many people in the world are not familiar with Canada. Some of them think that we all live in igloos 










At least with this thread, I hope they discover something new about Canada.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

ainvan said:


> Many people in the world are not familiar with Canada. Some of them think that we all live in igloos
> 
> At least with this thread, I hope they discover something new about Canada.


People draw a blank when you say Canada so they just latch on to the few things they know exist here like hockey and maple syrup. The problem gets compounded because everything from Canada gets re-branded as American overseas. They just assume if it's from north America, that it's American in origin. We're this massive but largely invisible country. 

That happens when I travel abroad too. When they ask me where in America I'm from, I usually just say the Canadian part.


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Regina*

Population: 241,422 (2015)


Downtown Regina SK. by eoquendojr, on Flickr


Autumn Lights by Balázs Törő, on Flickr


Regina Downtown by Jordan Breckenridge, on Flickr


Regina night 1 by dmoynihan39, on Flickr


KMO_9262 by Kevin, on Flickr


Lightning over Wascana by Harry T, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*St. John's*

Population: 214,285 (2015)


Town by Bee Crane, on Flickr


QV Light by Zach Wheeler, on Flickr


20160410-_DSC3450 by Ming Li, on Flickr


REGAL PRINCESS, glides between Prossers Rock small boat basin and the iconic battery. by wespfoto, on Flickr


St. John's by Jill Slater, on Flickr


not in pink, yellow or green ?...; St John's, Newfoundland...(c)rebfoto by rebfoto ...., on Flickr


romantic scene above the Battery after sunset by Wichan Yingyongsomsawas, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ville de Québec*

Population: 806,359 (2015)


Table for two! by Roger Tremblay, on Flickr











Québec-Lévis. by Roger Tremblay, on Flickr


Old Quebec by Pierre Séguin, on Flickr









Wikipedia


DSC_8475 by Patrick Boily, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto*

Population: 6,129,934 (2015)


Riverdale park by Kiril Strax, on Flickr


race against time by fotoguymp, on Flickr


Summer in the city by edk7, on Flickr


Emerald Skyline by Giulio Cosmo Calisse, on Flickr


Lamborghini Huracan by dtstuff9, on Flickr


Evening Commute by Andrew, on Flickr


Street Crossing by Yu-Lin Chan, on Flickr


Toronto at Blue hour by Worrawat Engchuan, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal*

Population: 4,060,692 (2015)


DSC_0195 by Elie Pics, on Flickr


Summer in Roof by Samy Lamouti dzpixel, on Flickr


Walking on Sunshine ~ Quartiers des Spectacles, Montreal by Gloria, on Flickr


Mont-Ryoal lookout by Caribb, on Flickr


Montreal Foliage and the Marché Bonsecours by Anna Kucsma, on Flickr


Jazz Festival by crystalwaa, on Flickr


Untitled by Bernardo Artigas, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver*

Population: 2,504,340 (2015)


Yaletown Blue Hour by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


English Bay by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


Hastings-Sunrise by Jen C, on Flickr


Vancouver, BC 8/13 by Anita Hart, on Flickr


Vancouver Skyline by Clayton Perry, on Flickr









National Geographic


Granville Island Public Market by Alexis Birkill, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Winnipeg*

Population: 793,428 (2015)









Courtesy of Anthony Fernando









Courtesy of the Independent









Courtesy of markosun









Courtesy of Tourism Winnipeg









Courtesy of enroute


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Calgary*

Population: 1,439,756 (2015)


Tweed Ride YYC by Csaba Toth Abonyi, on Flickr


Calgary River Bridges by Brian G. Kennedy, on Flickr


Stephen Ave Walkway by Surrealplaces, on Flickr


Calgary urban forest by John Andersen, on Flickr


Old Princesses by Brian G. Kennedy, on Flickr


Downtown Calgary by santoshsurneni photography, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Would that 3rd photo be northeast of the CBD or northwest of it. I'm assuming that's the Bow River. I like the Calgary Stampede photo too. It's on my bucket list.


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

isaidso said:


> Would that 3rd photo be northeast of the CBD or northwest of it. I'm assuming that's the Bow River. I like the Calgary Stampede photo too. It's on my bucket list.


I'm not sure, I'm not familiar with Calgary. Perhaps Calgarians can help isaidso?


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ottawa*

Population: 1,332,001 (2015)


View from Parliament Hill. Ottawa by Joel Charlery, on Flickr


R5S4F74WS by Japhet Alvarez, on Flickr


monnaie.ca by robin_ottawa (I'm on the phone!), on Flickr


2015 08 29_0814 by Mario Barbe, on Flickr


The Hill by Moonlight by J. Michel (aka: Mitch) Carriere, on Flickr


along for the ride by Nick Kernick, on Flickr


Museum of Civilization by Alain Godard, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Can I add in one more of my favourites that you found of Toronto? 




ainvan said:


> Downtown Toronto by Maksym Pyatnochka, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

Small town Canada: *Canmore*

Population: 12,288 (2011)


Town of Canmore from Ha Ling Peak by Daniel Keer, on Flickr


Alpine Club of Canada by Empty Quarter, on Flickr


Canmore (Alberta) by Richard Duret, on Flickr


Three Sisters Mountains by Ashley Hockenberry, on Flickr


Alberta, Canmore by - Brindo, on Flickr


Downtown Canmore by Van Lochem, E.P., on Flickr


Canmore, Alberta, Canada. by Eric Lamoureux, on Flickr


Smalltown Outlook by Tom Hartrey, on Flickr


Little church in Canmore, Alberta. by wfelizola, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I was in Canmore last summer. It's not as famous or high end as Banff but still a great little town.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Toronto*

Population: 6,129,934 (2015)


*Yonge Street* (But in 30 minutes you can be on the Islands or Scarborough Bluffs: all within city limits!)








Courtesy of Taller, Better

*Scarborough Bluffs*
Rebecca by l.seto, on Flickr

*Skyline from the Islands*
Toronto islands church by Nicoli OZ Mathews, on Flickr

*More Scarborough Bluffs*

image by Anton Mamine, on Flick


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Halifax*

Population: 417,847 (2015)


town clock | sunrise by James Rapaport, on Flickr


Citadell Hill Stroll by kenmojr, on Flickr


Untitled by joeri-c, on Flickr


Ok, the anchor, but where did you leave the boat. by John McCrae, on Flickr


Halifax by Konstantin Binder, on Flickr


Wooden Monkey, Halifax by Tony Webster, on Flickr


dartmouth commons view by Angie Raftus McLellan, on Flickr


Halifax by Patrick Imbeau, on Flickr


The Halifax Citadel by Peter Miller, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

St. John's is such a colorful and charming little city!!!


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ville de Québec*

Population: 806,359 (2015)


Parc de l’Artillerie by Viejito, on Flickr


Attracted by Light by Aymeric Gouin, on Flickr


Quebec 4 by Fotomai, on Flickr


Vive le Québec Canadien! by Viejito, on Flickr


acrobates by Simon-O. Cloutier, on Flickr


4765- SUNRISE by BLEUnord, on Flickr


IMGP3415_fa by al253, on Flickr


Gare du Palais/Palace Station, Quebec, Canada by Leo Li, on Flickr


Old Québec city by Franck Laboue, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto*

Population: 6,129,934 (2015)


Global Rainbow by dtstuff9, on Flickr


Toronto gets it's 3 days allocation of spring by Ryan, on Flickr


Good morning from Queen Street East by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Bluffers Park 0050 by PhotoMK, on Flickr


Ready to go home by Rodney Gaviola, on Flickr


Toy-ronto Life. Spring in Miniature Town by Katrin Shumakov, on Flickr


Toronto Subway by Paul Buckingham, on Flickr









Toronto Skyline by rimendez, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal*

Population: 4,060,692 (2015)


Love in the city by Dylan Korn, on Flickr


Centre-ville Montreal 2015 by Jp Rabbitz, on Flickr


graffiti grandma by Kurtsview, on Flickr


Marché Maisonneuve, Montréal by GLTRV, on Flickr


Old City Reader by outtherejo, on Flickr


Arrival at the Port by Falisha Karpati, on Flickr


Square Saint-Louis by Kurtsview, on Flickr


MTL by LorenzMao, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver*

Population: 2,504,340 (2015)


Vancouver looking south by Tim Shields, on Flickr


yoga by Tom Robertson, on Flickr


Swing Like No One's Watching by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


Technicolor by Mohsen Kamalzadeh, on Flickr


Autumn Color @ Vancouver by chun @ beijing, on Flickr


IMG_4971.jpg by Norm Lee, on Flickr


Point Grey by David Chen, on Flickr


Skies Painted with Unnumbered Sparks by Alexis Birkill, on Flickr


panorama of granville bridge view by juan rostworowski, on Flickr


----------



## CarDavRiv (Dec 10, 2010)

LOVE CANADA!! Awesome cities!!!!!


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

CarDavRiv said:


> LOVE CANADA!! Awesome cities!!!!!


Thanks, amigo!


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Calgary*

Population: 1,439,756 (2015)


Afternoon with a Voigtlander 90mm f/3.5 by Jacques Raymond, on Flickr


Memorial Drive by Brian G. Kennedy, on Flickr


Drinking my coffee & watching the world go by by Deirdre Lyttle, on Flickr


Calgarys CTrain service by Thank you for visiting my page, on Flickr


Untitled by Csaba Toth Abonyi, on Flickr


Calgary Skyline 2015 by Darryl Renyk, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ottawa*

Population: 1,332,001 (2015)


Canadian Parliament and the bed of tulips by beyondhue, on Flickr


Yike Bike Pilot on Bank Street 91-215 by Daniel Dewan, on Flickr


Poetic mornings. Except it is -20C. by beyondhue, on Flickr


Cyclist on Bank Street 76-215 by Daniel Dewan, on Flickr


Rideau Falls (Ottawa, ON) by Asif A. Ali, on Flickr


Canadian Grenadier Guards (CGG) - Fortissimo by Derek Mellon, on Flickr


Ottawa Evening by Peggy Skof, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I love Canadian chateau style. I wish Canada had experimented more with that architecture. Buildings like the Chateau Laurier and Banff Springs scream 'Canada' to me. It's a mash up of Scottish baronial and French chateau. It was a result of the demographic makeup of Canada back then. Those big railway hotels were built to encourage tourism and mirror the majesty/grandeur of the geography. It succeeds in spades.


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Edmonton*

Population: 1,363,277 (2015) 


Craft Beer Market by Kurt Bauschardt, on Flickr


Edmonton Skyline by Jeff P, on Flickr


Edmonton Light Rail Transit by IQRemix, on Flickr


Legislative Assembly of Alberta by IQRemix, on Flickr


Edmonton Latin Festival by IQRemix, on Flickr


100 Fountains by Jeff Wallace, on Flickr


Turtle Rock Effigy Labyrinth by Jeff Wallace, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Victoria*

Population: 365,291 (2015)


Victoria_HDRs_001 by Anthony Howard, on Flickr


Canada Day by Tony Van Den Boomen, on Flickr


St. Andrews Presbyterian Church by Lotus Johnson, on Flickr


Waiting for Bus 26 by J Holland, on Flickr


Fairfield by Mike Dunham-Wilkie, on Flickr


The Legislature at Dusk by Lindsay Mac, on Flickr


Living on the Water by Udo Breithack, on Flickr


Ridge View by J Holland, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ville de Québec*

Population: 806,359 (2015)


House in Basse-Ville by Kiril Strax, on Flickr


Vue sur Québec - View on Quebec by Jacques Trempe, on Flickr


Christmas time in Old Quebec City / Noël dans le Vieux-Québec by Vincent Demers, on Flickr


Walled city by MrKotek, on Flickr


Rue du Sault-au-Matelot, très tôt un certain matin by SergeCouture, on Flickr


Québec by Caroline ALEXANDRE, on Flickr


Beautiful Day in Quebec City by SJR2912, on Flickr


Dawn on Quebec city by Léonie von Hausen, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto*

Population: 6,129,934 (2015)


Dog in Water by uteropo, on Flickr


The Royal Ontario Museum by Juhn dela Pena, on Flickr


Pick a seat by fotoguymp, on Flickr


City_Hall-2 by Bruce Christie, on Flickr


Pachi by David Timchuck, on Flickr


Neon City by CJ Burnell, on Flickr


Royal Canadian Regiment Toronto Parade by Marcanadian, on Flickr


Views from the Six. by Edgar Santos, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal*

Population: 4,060,692 (2015)


L'Oratoire en Noir et Blanc by Pascal Gaudette, on Flickr


La vie en rose by Sophie Thibault, on Flickr


DSCF8949.jpg by Roberto Saino, on Flickr


Chez-Jose, Avenue Duluth E & de l'Hotel de Ville by Kurtsview, on Flickr


P5100005 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr


Passants, parc Jeanne-Mance by François Giroux, on Flickr


Street artist at work by Jaime Borja, on Flickr


Enfants aux bulles (7) by François Giroux, on Flickr


20160404_0610.jpg by Arman Ayva, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver*

Population: 2,504,340 (2015)


_DSC5743 by Ken Campbell, on Flickr


Sunset jam by Kevin Krebs, on Flickr


2012-04-04 Vancouver Robson Square_01.jpg by Michael Schmidt, on Flickr


danger obey by David Meurin, on Flickr


Lions Gate Sunrise by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


Sunset Serenade at Spyglass Dock by Steve Chou, on Flickr


North side of Downtown by Dave Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Calgary*

Population: 1,439,756 (2015)


Canada geese & city skyline by Deirdre Lyttle, on Flickr


Down town Calgary July 6th 2014 by Thank you for visiting my page, on Flickr


Blue Line, blue sky - downtown Calgary by Ben, on Flickr


Rollerblader by Jacques Raymond, on Flickr


Calgary urban forest by John Andersen, on Flickr


Rafting the Bow River by Deirdre Lyttle, on Flickr


Calgary Downtown Core | Bow River by anoopbrar, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ottawa*

Population: 1,332,001 (2015)


Changing of Guard at Parliament by Hanxi, on Flickr


Rideau St. by Asif A. Ali, on Flickr


Lansdowne vibrancy by beyondhue, on Flickr


Rickshaw Pullers. by pjr100, on Flickr


Too nice to pass up by Jamie McCaffrey, on Flickr


Church towers by Asif A. Ali, on Flickr


Ottawa William St by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


The Parliament Hill, Ottawa. by Asif A. Ali, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

ainvan said:


> *Ottawa*
> 
> Population: 1,332,001 (2015)
> 
> ...


Being born in London UK I always associated this uniform with England but it's been strongly influenced by Canada. These guys and their counterparts in London use a hat made from Canadian black bear. Canada borrowed the red coat from England though.

Now that I've been living here so long, I now associate this uniform with Canada rather than England. :|


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Canadian towns: Lunenburg, Nova Scotia*


Lunenburg, Nova Scotia by tathagata1, on Flickr


hillcrest 6 by Dayna Burnell, on Flickr


DSC_0734 (2) by pjpink, on Flickr


DSC_0765 (2) by pjpink, on Flickr


DSC_0815 (2) by pjpink, on Flickr


nova scotia by hannu & hannele, on Flickr


lunenburg sunset by Teresa Alexander-Arab, on Flickr


Lunenburg By Early Light by mwwile, on Flickr


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Gorgeous cities. An urban example to the World.


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

sebvill said:


> Gorgeous cities. An urban example to the World.


Thanks, Seb!


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*St. John's*

Population: 214,285 (2015)


IMG_4767_best++crop by David Greening, on Flickr


Downtown St. John's (Avalon) by www.experiencenl.com, on Flickr


March 25, 2016 by Rabbittownie, on Flickr


IMG_1291two_b_adj2 by David Greening, on Flickr


Skyline details 3...; St John's, Newfoundland...(c)rebfoto by rebfoto ..(Away on assignment..), on Flickr


View From The Rooms Museum, St. Johns (Avalon) by www.experiencenl.com, on Flickr


One Historic Hill by SignalHillHikerPhotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ville de Québec*

Population: 806,359 (2015)


La fin de l'hiver à Québec. by O. Bernard, on Flickr


Le Petit Champlain 2 by dreaming_outdoors, on Flickr


Je boude! Na! by Luc Blain, on Flickr


Québec : terrasse du quartier Petit Champlain by Luc Blain, on Flickr


Fêtes de la Nouvelle-France 2013 by Luc Blain, on Flickr


Rue Sainte-Louis, Old Quebec, Canada by Leo Li, on Flickr


Québec : Château Frontenac, Terrasse Dufferin by Luc Blain, on Flickr


Parliament in Quebec City. by LoVeLyToR, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto*

Population: 6,129,934 (2015)


Queen Street West by Richard Pilon, on Flickr


Sunset view of Toronto from the east by andrew loong, on Flickr


Urban Hamster Wheel by Ryan, on Flickr


hidden city. by Javin Lau, on Flickr


Toronto Transit Commission 4003 - 03 by t6a5iii, on Flickr


Glorious sunset over jogging/cycling path at Humber Bay from Marilyn Bell Park - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Toronto by Jason Lapeyre, on Flickr


Park Hyatt View by Geoff MacDonald, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ville de Québec*

Population: 806,359 (2015)


Old Quebec City - Lower Town by Vincent Ferrari, on Flickr


Petit Séminaire de Québec by Nancy Bergeron, on Flickr


Quebec by Marcelo Lanteri, on Flickr


Monument Samuel-De Champlain bei Nacht by TauSo, on Flickr


Vieux-Québec/Old Quebec, Québec, Canada by Leo Li, on Flickr


Color me RAD - Québec, Parc d'Expocité by Luc Blain, on Flickr


Vieux-Québec : maisons sur la rue Côte du Palais by Luc Blain, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

isaidso said:


> Is that Royal Roads University?


Yes, formerly Hatley Castle.


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto*

Population: 6,129,934 (2015)


DSC_8877 by Isaiah M, on Flickr


The Palace of Purification @ Doors Open Toronto by A Great Capture (Ash2276), on Flickr


L'ancienne Mairie de Toronto (Ontario) Canada / The former Mayor of Toronto (Ontario) Canada by Guy Le Page, on Flickr


The New Bridgepoint Health VS the Old Don Jail @ Doors Open Toronto by A Great Capture (Ash2276), on Flickr


Fire at Warden Avenue by Kevin Cabral, on Flickr


Dawn in the Garden of Future Follies by Randy Hoffmann, on Flickr


Sunset over Toronto by Saptashaw Chakraborty, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Regina*

Population: 241,422 (2015)










Courtesy of canadaqcc









Courtesy of unworthydominanceofregina


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal*

Population: 4,060,692 (2015)


Summer sunset by Fred Plante, on Flickr


blue hour in Old Montreal by Dennis, on Flickr


F1-15 by Mélanie Thériault, on Flickr


DSCF0194 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr


Semaine 14: Filé by Luc Dubois, on Flickr


copper dome by Dennis, on Flickr


lazy sun, working only 5 minutes in a week-end by Dominic Hains, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I've sat at that bend at the Canadian Grand Prix. Only been once but Montreal race week is a lot of fun.


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver*

Population: 2,504,340 (2015)


Kitsilano Beach by Christopher Porter, on Flickr


Vancouver – arriving Cruise Ship by Janusz Leszczynski, on Flickr


Sun Tower by Iain Rose, on Flickr


IMG_1495 English Bay Sunset by Anthony Maw, on Flickr


Vancouver at Night by Patrick Lundgren, on Flickr


Sunset On English Bay by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


2:1 panorama of Vancouver from my favourite city vantage point by Mark Donovan, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Calgary*

Population: 1,439,756 (2015)


Bull City by Rob Moses, on Flickr


Colourful & Beautiful Color Me Rad by David Kotsibie, on Flickr


Calgary Bridges on a sunny Sunday morning by Thank you for visiting my page, on Flickr


the proposal by John Andersen, on Flickr


Fall Sunrise down town Calgary by Thank you for visiting my page, on Flickr


DSC00164 by Justin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Hope you don't mind 'ainvin' but I found a great little video showcasing a portion of Yonge Street in Toronto.  It starts north of downtown at St. Clair and drives straight south all the way to the lakeshore. It's offers one a good glimpse into the feel of downtown Toronto:


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

isaidso said:


> Hope you don't mind 'ainvin' but I found a great little video showcasing a portion of Yonge Street in Toronto. It starts north of downtown at St. Clair and drives straight south all the way to the lakeshore. It's offers one a good glimpse into the feel of downtown Toronto:


It's an open thread, everyone can participate here


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*St. John's*

Population: 214,285 (2015)


St. John's Evening Light by Geoff Whiteway, on Flickr


entering St. John's harbour by Wichan Yingyongsomsawas, on Flickr


Girl playing, St. John's by Newfoundland and Labrador Tourism, on Flickr


starry city, St. John's, Newfoundland by Wichan Yingyongsomsawas, on Flickr


St. John's by Chris Dawe, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Saskatoon*

Population: 304,975 (2015)









Mediatique


Untitled by Anton Endaya, on Flickr


Saskatoon City Hospital by Jordon Cooper, on Flickr









Tourism Saskatoon









Roadmap Saskatoon


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ville de Québec*

Population: 806,359 (2015)


AU GRÉ DE MES PROMENADES DANS MA BELLE VILLE DE QUÉBEC by Joel Garneau, on Flickr


Le parlement de Québec. by O. Bernard, on Flickr


Quebec by Marcelo Lanteri, on Flickr


_FXC2749-Edit by John Su, on Flickr


Vieux Québec 2012 (13) by Richard Vaillancourt, on Flickr


_FXC2610-Edit by John Su, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto*

Population: 6,129,934 (2015)


Hogtown Sound by Georgette, on Flickr


Downtown Football by dtstuff9, on Flickr


Impersonate the CN Tower by beyondhue, on Flickr


Cherry red by BruceK, on Flickr


TO Girls by Michelangelo Manalang, on Flickr


Toronto Skyline by Nikhil Khade, on Flickr


Aerial view of Toronto by Dan Sedran, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal*

Population: 4,060,692 (2015)


Food Truck : Order Here by .sl., on Flickr


two churches by Dominic Hains, on Flickr


Hustle & Flo by Caribb, on Flickr


Basilique Notre-Dame en fin de soirée / Basilique Notre-Dame in the late evening by Jonathan Malboeuf, on Flickr


Zoom, zoom!! by BOG ~ MOL, on Flickr


The Church by ??????, on Flickr


DSC_6124.jpg by Jimsey, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver*

Population: 2,504,340 (2015)









Tourism Vancouver


For The Love Of Sunsets by Clayton Perry, on Flickr









Wikipedia


Kits Beach Picnic by Gerry Bates, on Flickr









Port Metro Vancouver


It's All About The Ice Cream by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


YVR and Downtown by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

ainvan said:


> Port Metro Vancouver


I thought Stanley Park was a lot flatter than that. Dynamite shot. :yes:


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

isaidso said:


> I thought Stanley Park was a lot flatter than that. Dynamite shot. :yes:


Thanks! That's Prospect Point at the northern tip of Stanley Park. Def not flat 


Vancouver January 14 - Stanley Park Seawall by Ted McGrath, on Flickr









Prospect Point


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ottawa*

Population: 1,332,001 (2015)


Rideau Canal, Ottawa. by Asif A. Ali, on Flickr


Vimy Memorial Bridge, Ottawa by Gabe A., on Flickr


Red bricks by Gabe A., on Flickr


TheOttawaParkway by Liam Olders, on Flickr


Rideau Lockstation by Asif A. Ali, on Flickr


Steady now... It's a mere 32C today. by Daniel Haug, on Flickr









EarthSquare


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Calgary*

Population: 1,439,756 (2015)


Downtaown Calgary from Bow trail sun is setting by Thank you for visiting my page, on Flickr


Calgary Transits latest idea to get cars off the road  by Thank you for visiting my page, on Flickr


365-2-207 Stand-up paddleboader - Calgary by Ben, on Flickr


Calgary downtown by Thank you for visiting my page, on Flickr


Olympic plaza Calgary by Thank you for visiting my page, on Flickr


Calgary Skyline by LH495 ✈, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Is that green space at the top of that photo a park or just where the city stops?


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

isaidso said:


> Is that green space at the top of that photo a park or just where the city stops?


That's Nose Hill Park.


Lone Tree Beneath the Rockies by Doug Zwick, on Flickr


Calgary from Nose Hill Park by Craig Nicholson, on Flickr


Nose Hill Park by yurik_ryba, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Very forward thinking to set aside such a big tract close to downtown while they still can.


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ville de Québec*

Population: 806,359 (2015)


Chateau Frontenac by Sam Roland, on Flickr


Rue du Trésor ( ville de Québec) Vieux-Québec by Pierre Séguin, on Flickr


IMGP2326mod by Alexandre Drouin, on Flickr


Petit Champlain by carl harvey, on Flickr


Pack Parasol by Luc Blain, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto*

Population: 6,129,934 (2015)


Good morning from the Valley by Russell Sutherland, on Flickr


Edward VII statue, Queen's Park by Jeremy Gilbert, on Flickr


Remembrance Day by Umair Khan, on Flickr


Autumn walk by the harbour by CJ Burnell, on Flickr


A shot from my desk by Worrawat Engchuan, on Flickr


Sunset over the Don Valley by David Dang, on Flickr


Toronto in The Rain (colour) by Dave Bremner, on Flickr


Scarborough Bluffs Fall edition by Cyclonic Niloy, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal*

Population: 4,060,692 (2015)


Why would you work at 6am by Massively Clear Delusion, on Flickr


Peel by Gary Burke, on Flickr


Sunrise @ View from room @ Hotel des Gouverneurs @ Montreal by Guilhem Vellut, on Flickr


travaux by Denis Tremblay, on Flickr


Festival Quartiers Danses - Fleuve | Espace Danse - Hommes De Vase by davidcwong888, on Flickr


Rue du Plateau Mont-Royal by Guillaume Latraverse, on Flickr


Lachine by Stanislav Nikulich, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver*

Population: 2,504,340 (2015)


Robson St Romance by Paula Wallis, on Flickr


Engagement by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


Sharing Time by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


Autumn leaves by Madhumanti Mandal, on Flickr


Late night jam session by JENNIFER BOYDON, on Flickr









Lehigh Hanson


Stanley Park View by David Ward, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ottawa*

Population: 1,332,001 (2015)


The Cenetaph with the Peace Tower in the Background by Glen Paling, on Flickr


Lansdowne Park #1 by Gabe A., on Flickr


100 Wellington Street by rickmacewen, on Flickr


heading in to work by thomas.erskine, on Flickr


Ottawa, Canada's Capital City. by Asif A. Ali, on Flickr


Canadian Parliament in Autumn by joeybk85, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Calgary*

Population: 1,439,756 (2015)


The bow building downtown Calgary by Thank you for visiting my page, on Flickr


Walk of Art by Rob Moses, on Flickr


Morning light on the Environmental Ethics Centre @ Ralph Klein Park #3/3 by cmanders, on Flickr


Gleaming Towers by Surrealplaces, on Flickr


Along the trail by Kelly Hofer, on Flickr


Skyline by Jane Olsen ( Chardonnay), on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ville de Québec*

Population: 806,359 (2015)


Frontenac Castle by Night by Martin Cauchon, on Flickr


Place Royale #1 by Donnie King, on Flickr


Québec : Petit Champlain by Luc Blain, on Flickr


La maison Lafleur, Vieux-Québec, Canada by Yvan Demers, on Flickr


_FXC2757-Edit by John Su, on Flickr


Pot en Ciel at night by Donnie King, on Flickr


Québec : Colline parlementaire by Luc Blain, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto*

Population: 6,129,934 (2015)









See Toronto Now


501 Neville Park by A Great Capture (Ash2276), on Flickr


Horizontal hold by Bruce Reeve, on Flickr


Toronto dusk before the Victoria Day fireworks - Kew Beach by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Riverdale Farm by elsquirrel, on Flickr


Royal Ontario Museum - On The Buses, City Sightseeing - Toronto - Canada, August 2015 by gmrichards.t21, on Flickr


Downtown Toronto at Dusk by Stéphane Legrand, on Flickr


----------



## Sainton (Oct 21, 2016)

Canadian cities are probably the closets things to living in Utopia! The only (BIG) downside is arguably the cold.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

If winter were 8 weeks shorter Canadians would have practically nothing to gripe about. Even that has a solution: a mid-winter getaway down south.


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal*

Population: 4,060,692 (2015)









Tourisme Montréal


Vieux-Port by céline, on Flickr


Flutiste on St-Paul street, Montreal, Quebec by Claude Pépin, on Flickr


DSC_3449.jpg by Sébastien Boyer, on Flickr


Streets of Old Montreal - Montreal, QC by varun ramakanth, on Flickr


Beaver Lake, Mont Royal by Edmund Horka, on Flickr


Notre_dame_Place-Des_Armes by Florencetale, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

This is an amazing thread! I especially like that last Toronto pic. 



I would like to see more of Manitoba, Saskatchewan, and Atlantic Canada!


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

musiccity said:


> This is an amazing thread! I especially like that last Toronto pic.
> 
> I would like to see more of Manitoba, Saskatchewan, and Atlantic Canada!


Thanks, MC! Sure, will do


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver*

Population: 2,504,340 (2015)


Early morning seawall Vancouver by rebel-gm, on Flickr


urban cafe by Asher Isbrucker, on Flickr


Vancouver – arriving Cruise Ship by Janusz Leszczynski, on Flickr


Cherry Blossoms in Vancouver by Ekaterina Aristova, on Flickr


IMG_4749 by John Bentley, on Flickr









Fresh Palaces


Abbott Street Snow by Alexis Birkill, on Flickr


Yoga on water - vancouver by Yuanxi Zhou, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*St. John's*

Population: 214,285 (2015)


Cabot Tower by TK White, on Flickr


OLD ST'JOHNS by Tom Clarke, on Flickr









Destination St. John's









Destination St. John's


REGAL PRINCESS, glides between Prossers Rock small boat basin and the iconic battery. by wespfoto, on Flickr









Wikipedia


St. John's Battery at Night by Greg Noel, on Flickr









Destination St. John's


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Edmonton*

Population: 1,363,277 (2015)


Rogers Place, Edmonton by Jeff Wallace, on Flickr


Urban Ledge by Jeff Wallace, on Flickr


Art Gallery of Alberta by Sean_Marshall, on Flickr


Edmonton Mid Autumn Festival 2016 by IQRemix, on Flickr


Before the Snow Flys by Jeff Wallace, on Flickr


Edmonton Skyline by D Mah, on Flickr


Harvest Moon and River Valley by Jeff Wallace, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ville de Québec*

Population: 806,359 (2015)


Early morning at the Chateau by Donnie King, on Flickr


girl talk... by marie jolicoeur, on Flickr


Cool-As-A-Moose (Boutique de Souvenirs) by Donnie King, on Flickr


Patin 2 by Sam Roland, on Flickr


Vieux-Québec - Rue Port Dauphin by JeanLemieux91, on Flickr









Québec Region


Vieux-Québec by Luc Blain, on Flickr









Québec Region


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto*

Population: 6,129,934 (2015)


Rise and Shine, Toronto by maryclairey, on Flickr


Christmas Market by Stephanie Kirby, on Flickr


My homeoffice by Adam Klekotka, on Flickr


Dreamy Night by Sanjay Chauhan, on Flickr


Torontohenge in-camera HDR side effect by PJMixer, on Flickr


Gooderham Building by A Great Capture (Ash2276), on Flickr


That's All, Folks by kotsy, on Flickr


Leafs by Kelvin Sei, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal*

Population: 4,060,692 (2015)


Architecture by Emmanuel Bévia, on Flickr


Statue de la vierge devant l'église by François Giroux, on Flickr


ITU - Triathlon International de Montréal 2016 - Hommes Pro by Jonathan Blanchet, on Flickr


Marie-Reine Du Monde Catholic Cathedral of Montreal by Dominic Labbe, on Flickr


Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr


20161023_montreal_marie_reine_du_monde cathedral_77h by isogood, on Flickr









Tourisme Montréal









Tourisme Montréal


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver*

Population: 2,504,340 (2015)


Shoreline by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


English Bay by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


071107-16.17.28 by Patrick, on Flickr


HOWE FUN ~ Squamish, BC by SeaSide Signs ~ Vancouver, Canada, on Flickr


Yaletown from Cambie Bridge by Alexis Birkill, on Flickr


DSC_0414 by YVRBCbro, on Flickr


2015 - Vancouver - Sun-up - 2 of 4 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


Sunset Vancouver - view from Grouse mountain by Yuanxi Zhou, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Halifax*

Population: 417,847 (2015)


Halifax by Qatar Airways, on Flickr


Paddling on Lake Banook by VanWhelan, on Flickr









The Independent


Untitled by Devin Irving, on Flickr


Halifax Citadel~~ by Shahnoor Shawon( শাহনুর শাওন), on Flickr


_MG_0810.jpg by nbowmanaz, on Flickr


Brunswick Street, Halifax, Nova Scotia. by David Belyea, on Flickr









Destination Halifax


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Victoria*

Population: 365,291 (2015)


20131124untitled shoot274.jpg by Firat Ataman, on Flickr


Still Action in the Harbour at Sunset by Lindsay Mac, on Flickr


Fisherman's Wharf by Kurt Bauschardt, on Flickr


Hatley Castle by Lindsay Mac, on Flickr


Beautiful Spring Afternoon by Lindsay Mac, on Flickr


Night shots inner harbour-4 by Andrew Chan, on Flickr


Empress Hotel and Douglas Street by walneylad, on Flickr


B.C. Legislature by Kurt Bauschardt, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ville de Québec*

Population: 806,359 (2015)









Québec Region


Quebec City by Mel Surdin Photography, on Flickr


Vignoble Ste. Petronille by Suzanne Larson, on Flickr


Quebec by Marcelo Lanteri, on Flickr


Québec-Lévis. by Roger Tremblay, on Flickr


Table for two! by Roger Tremblay, on Flickr


Quebec City at Dawn by Martin Cauchon, on Flickr









Québec Region


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

I have GOT to go to Quebec :drool:


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto*

Population: 6,129,934 (2015)


Dominion Public Building by Richard Pilon, on Flickr


Colourful Snowmen at Distillery Christmas Market by elsquirrel, on Flickr


Downtown Toronto by Steve McCaffrey, on Flickr


Distillery Christmas Market by elsquirrel, on Flickr









Tourism Toronto


DSC09587-Edit by Jacek, on Flickr









Tourism Toronto


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal*

Population: 4,060,692 (2015)









Wikipedia


Bixis by François Giroux, on Flickr


Une promenade de soirée au Vieux-Port de Montréal by Stanislav Nikulich, on Flickr


Timelapse photobomb (2) by Jonathan Blanchet, on Flickr


CBC and Clock Tower by Dominic Labbe, on Flickr









Sam Liu Photography


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver*

Population: 2,504,340 (2015)


Coal Harbour Seawall by Lisa Nixon, on Flickr


Stanley Park near Siwash Rock by Paul Krueger, on Flickr


Arrivals & Departures ~ West Vancouver, BC by SeaSide Signs ~ Vancouver, BC, on Flickr


Doing It In Style by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


Summer Nights by Clayton Perry, on Flickr









Flying over Vancouver by Victor Liu, on Flickr









Hello BC


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ottawa*

Population: 1,332,001 (2015)


Ottawa is always beautiful at sunset by Bust it Away Photography, on Flickr









Ottawa


Quintessentially Canadian by Daniel Haug, on Flickr


Dow's Lake Fall 2016 by Liam Olders, on Flickr


Red Favorit by Daniel Dewan, on Flickr









Ottawa


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Calgary*

Population: 1,439,756 (2015)


Wonderland by Jaume Plensa by Thomas Porostocky, on Flickr


Yarn bombed on 17th Avenue by Deirdre Lyttle, on Flickr


Calgary Comic and Entertainment Expo Parade of Wonders 2016 by Mike Mckinney, on Flickr


Calgary C-Train @ Shaganappi, Calgary, AB by Mathieu Tremblay, on Flickr


Santa on ice skates by Deirdre Lyttle, on Flickr


Calgary evening skyline by Surrealplaces, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Québec City*

Population: 806,359 (2015)


Chateau Frontenac by Kostas Trovas, on Flickr


Quebec City by Mel Surdin Photography, on Flickr


Hotel de Ville Fountains by jmaurovich1, on Flickr


Cycle Still Life Quebec by Ben Roffelsen, on Flickr


Un parlement, ensoleillé,... by REAL, on Flickr


20150517aa by clvalentini, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto*

Population: 6,129,934 (2015)


Torontohenge by Nicoli OZ Mathews, on Flickr









Cabbagetown Toronto


Bike lanes by Bruce Reeve, on Flickr


Chinese Crepes by mooncall2012, on Flickr


123123 by John Bauld, on Flickr


Union Sunrise by kotsy, on Flickr


Tdot by Nicoli OZ Mathews, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal*

Population: 4,060,692 (2015)


Parc Jean Drapeau by François, on Flickr


Montreal's Metro by Michelle Lee, on Flickr


8 by Jacques Lebleu, on Flickr


Amimoc on St-Paul street, Montreal, Quebec by Claude Pépin, on Flickr


Food Truck : is it on the menu ? by .sl., on Flickr


Blue Montréal by Antoine B., on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver*

Population: 2,504,340 (2015)


A Quiet Evening at Kits Beach by Larissa Sayer, on Flickr


A-maze-ing Laughter by Chris Huggins, on Flickr


IMG_7353 by Ana Danesh, on Flickr


The Life in Summer by Mark Faviell, on Flickr


Schnaegene by Berni Andrew, on Flickr


UBC Vancouver School of Economics and downtown Vancouver at dusk by UBC CM, on Flickr









Stock Aerial Photos


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*St. John's*

Population: 214,285 (2015)


IMG_5714_Moonset over Downtown4 by David Greening, on Flickr


Jellybean houses, St. John's, Newfoundland, Canada by alex_7719, on Flickr


IMG_2126 by Mike Heffernan, on Flickr


Pretty hike today 26C  by alana r barnes, on Flickr


Lighthouse at the dusk by Nuvan Masum Jujuly, on Flickr


St. John's, NL (Home) Downtown by alana r barnes, on Flickr


IMG_9299best by David Greening, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Edmonton*

Population: 1,363,277 (2015)


DSC08448 by Bo Lu, on Flickr


The Runway by Jeff Wallace, on Flickr


End of the World by Funtographer, on Flickr


ETS LRT Bay-Enterprise Square SD-160 1061 and 1070 by Ian Fisher, on Flickr


Edmonton skyline by Elmer Sachteleben, on Flickr


The Viewpoint by Jeff Wallace, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Awww..



ainvan said:


> *Vancouver*
> 
> Population: 2,504,340 (2015)
> 
> ...


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

dj4life said:


> Awww..


Thanks for stopping by, dj4life


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ottawa Facts*

Ottawa is a multilingual city. Approximately 50% of people speak English, 32% French and the rest a mix of other languages including Chinese, Arabic, Italian, Spanish and Portuguese.


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ottawa Facts*

Ottawa is home to 14 National Museums – Canadian Museum of Civilization, Canadian Children’s Museum, Canadian Postal Museum, The National Gallery of Canada, Canadian Museum of Contemporary Photography, Laurier House, Royal Canadian Mint, Library and Archives Canada, Currency Museum of the Bank of Canada, Canadian Museum of Nature, Canadian War Museum, Canadian Science and Technology Museum, and the Canadian Aviation and Space Museum.


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ottawa Facts*

There are 35 major festivals in Ottawa. The Canadian Tulip Festival, held every May, is one of the most famous, with over a million tulips in 50 varieties blooming in public spaces across the National Capital Region. 

In 1945, the Dutch royal family sent 100,000 tulip bulbs to Ottawa in gratitude for Canadians having sheltered Princess Juliana and her daughters for the preceding three years during the Nazi occupation of the Netherlands, in the Second World War. 

Juliana became Queen of the Netherlands in 1948 and continued to send her gift of tulips annually.


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ottawa*

Population: 1,323,783 (2016)


Goodmornig Ottawa! by Asif A. Ali, on Flickr


Kayaker; Rideau Canal by Kevin Dale, on Flickr


Blue skyline rendition by beyondhue, on Flickr









Ottawa


Byward Market Ottawa by Lorian Kennedy, on Flickr


Sunset @ the Rideau Canal, Ottawa. by Asif A. Ali, on Flickr


WWPW2016 by Isabelle Gagnon, on Flickr


Tulips at Dow's Lake by Asif A. Ali, on Flickr


Parliament Hill, Ottawa and another beautiful morning! by Asif A. Ali, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Calgary Facts*

Calgary was named for a town on Scotland’s Isle of Mull. It can be translated from Old Norse as “cold garden” or Gaelic as “clear running water” or “bay barn.”


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Calgary Facts*

According to Forbes, Mercer and other sources, Calgary is the cleanest city in the world.


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Calgary Facts*

Calgary Mayor Naheed Neshi is the first person of colour to become mayor of a Canadian city with over 100,000 people, and the first Muslim mayor of a major North American city.


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Calgary*

Population: 1,392,609 (2016)









Where.ca


Calgary at Fall by anoopbrar, on Flickr


Skating at Bowness Park by Colby Stopa, on Flickr


Westbrook Station by Ricky Leong, on Flickr


IMG_7037 by Charles O'Neill, on Flickr


Downtown Calgary between 9 Avenue SW and Centre Street SW by Wichan Yingyongsomsawas, on Flickr


Biking in Calgary by Rob Moses, on Flickr


Calgary Skyline Night with star by Bluesky251, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Québec City Facts*

Quebec City is located at the intersection of the St. Lawrence and the St. Charles River.

The city’s name is derived from Kébec, an Algonquin word meaning “where the river narrows”.


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Québec City Facts*

Quebec City’s Haute-Ville (Upper Town) is linked to the Basse-Ville (Lower Town) by the Escalier (“neck-breaking” steps) or the Old Quebec Funicular, a 210 ft funicular railway that first opened on November 17, 1879.


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Québec City Facts*

The oldest part of Quebec City was declared a UNESCO World Heritage Site in 1985.


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Québec City*

Population: 798,162 (2016)


Quebec City, Canada by Gary Grout, on Flickr


Hotel by Sam Roland, on Flickr


"Old" Quebec City Canada by Ernie Steven Dickey, on Flickr


Place de la FAO au Vieux-Port de Québec by Office du tourisme de Québec, on Flickr


VO Valls Canada - SPM-24 by Rael MOINE, on Flickr









VRQC


"Old" Quebec City Canada by Ernie Steven Dickey, on Flickr


S19-Patrimoine by Michel Dumas, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto Facts*

The city’s underground PATH shopping network covers 27 kilometres underneath downtown Toronto – the largest underground shopping complex in the world.


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto Facts*

Each Toronto neighbourhood has its own distinct atmosphere — and in some cases culture! Places such as Greektown, Little Italy, Koreatown, Chinatown, Little Portugal, and Little India are filled to the brim with authentic cuisine, music, and lifestyle.


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto Facts*

The longest street in the world, Yonge Street, starts in downtown Toronto, and stretches north for 1,896 kilometres.


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto*

Population: 5,928,040 (2016)


Toronto at Dusk by Sanjay Chauhan, on Flickr


Untitled by Alex Gridenko, on Flickr


Bloor and Gladstone Library by Michael Monastyrskyj, on Flickr


streetcar by carlosbezz, on Flickr


Absolute World, Canada. by Francisco Diez , on Flickr


Yesterday... by Blok 70, on Flickr


DSC01805 by Giulio Cosmo Calisse, on Flickr


Toronto Skyline by Giulio Cosmo Calisse, on Flickr


----------



## Darkthekiller (Mar 11, 2009)

Toronto by http://citiesoflights.com


----------



## Darkthekiller (Mar 11, 2009)

Quebec city by http://citiesoflights.com


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal Facts*

There are more than 350 kilometers of bike paths in Montreal.


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal Facts*

Montréal has a vibrant summer festival scene. 

The Montréal Jazz Festival, starting on June 28th is the biggest of its kind in the world. The same can be said for the Fireworks Festival, and Just for Laughs in July.


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*St. John's*

Population: 205,955 (2016)









The Star


Colourful Views by Destination St. John's, on Flickr


Colourful Homes by Destination St. John's, on Flickr









Declan Flynn Photography


IMG_1291two_b_adj2 by David Greening, on Flickr









The Telegram


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ottawa*


Blue skyline rendition by beyondhue, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Québec City*


Little blue house, Quebec City by zazymuth, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Québec City*


Rue Saint-Paul by Pascal B., on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Québec City*


Architecture in Le Petit Champlain Quarter in Old Quebec City, Canada by Vincent Demers, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Québec City*


Quebec City, Canada by Gary Grout, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Québec City*









500px


----------



## PeruGian12 (Jan 11, 2017)

Quebec :drool:
Very beautiful city
Good pics


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto*









Planet Web


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto*


Northwest View (2) by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

Union Station by A Great Capture (Ash2276), on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

Toronto by Diana Maclean, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto*


Dominion Public Building - Toronto by Tom Baker. (tombaker.photography), on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto*









/u/brxson


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto*


Harmony of lights by Worrawat Engchuan, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal*









Instagram


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal*


Sweet Melancholia by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal*


019-lachine canal-photo susan moss by Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal*


rainbow-balls-gay-village-by-eva-blue-24_34669197993_o by Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal*


cite-memoire-rooftop-view-on-montreal-by-eva-blue-02_35504594506_o by Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal*


Place d'Armes, vieux Montréal by Nameless_1, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal*









Instagram


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Vancouver in the Low Morning Sun by Clashmaker, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Stanley Park View by David Ward, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver*


A Day At The Beach by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver*


The Mountain In Your Backyard [Explored] by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver*









Stock Aerial Photos


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver*









500px


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver*









Gaetan Kill


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ottawa*


tulips by all4travel, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ottawa*


Toit by Grégory Cordeau, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ottawa*


Madsen Mobile - Bank and Somerset by Daniel Dewan, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ottawa*


Just another rainy evening by beyondhue, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ottawa*


DSCF1913.jpg by Thom Ouellette, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ottawa*


DUO_2272r by Chris Robart, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ottawa*


Ottawa, Canada's Capital City. by Asif A. Ali, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Calgary*


Triumph on Scotsman's Hill by David Wakely, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Calgary*


Bow River in Calgary Downtown by Bluesky251, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Calgary*


Big Red Ball (KBP_6500) by Kristina Bedward Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Calgary*


SAIT Sunset by Bluesky251, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Québec City*


Quebec by Night, Canada by bm^, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Québec City*


Musee du Fort (Horizontal) by Donnie King, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Québec City*









Québec Original


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Québec City*


La Colline parlementaire par @manucoveney, sur Instagram


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Québec City*


Place des Canotier, Québec, Canada by Pierre-Alexandre Garneau, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto*


Downtown_Toronto-2 by Nick SAM, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto*


Summer evenings by Lee Chu, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto*


YD Square by Natasha Hermann, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto*


Yorkville at Avenue Road Take Two by Bill Smith, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto*


Flexity by Nicoli OZ Mathews, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto*


Harbour Front Fireworks by Dale Roddick, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto*


Aura building and its friends by Worrawat Engchuan, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto*


Saturday Evening at The Beach by Shane Henderson, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal*


Place Jacques Cartier, Montréal by A Great Capture (Ash2276), on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal*


The City - Montreal by .sl., on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal*


Centre d'Historie de Montreal by Donnie King, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal*


There's no place like home by .sl., on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal*


Montreal by ana porrello, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal*


After storm at Ile-des-Soeurs.... by Louis Geoffroy, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal*


Montréal, Québec, Canada: Place St Henri metro station (Orange Line) by nabobswims, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Edmonton*









Alberta Drone Pilots


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*St. John's*


DSC03461 by Tom Rataj, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*St. John's*


downtown St-John's Habour by Marc-André Desrosiers, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*St. John's*


Matturday Wright Live by Rabbittownie, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*St. John's*


rainy evening in downtown St. John's by Wichan Yingyongsomsawas, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*St. John's*


Colourful Views by Destination St. John's, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*St. John's*


Matturday Wright Live by Rabbittownie, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*St. John's*


Blue Hour at St John's by Yi Jiang, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*St. John's*


St Johns Newfoundland Canada by Dave Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*St. John's*


Downtown Fogtown by Skylar Hodder, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Québec City*


Zebra Crossing by Alexis Polegato, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Québec City*


Les couleurs de la rue Charlevoix by SergeCouture, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Québec City*


2015-08-22 16.18.11 by ***Richard de sousa***, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Québec City*


The human element (Vieux Québec, Canada) by Yvan Demers, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Québec City*


Rue des Jardins, Québec by BLEUnord, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Québec City*


Hôtel de Ville de Québec by For.me.it's.you, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Québec City*


su l'perron by Mccin, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Québec City*


Place Royale Centre Ville, Quebec City, Canada by ldahan, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Québec City*


20151204-Quebec.city027-2.jpg by Marie Marcoux, on Flickr


----------



## itom 987 (Sep 12, 2002)

Edmonton’s skyline

Edmonton, Alberta by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr

Edmonton’s University of Alberta skyline on the opposite side of the river.

Edmonton, Alberta by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Québec City*


Dans les murs du Vieux- Québec by Alain Vinet, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Québec City*


Quebec City, Quebec by Mel Surdin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Québec City*


Portes et fenêtres by Michel Groleau, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Québec City*


Queues de Castor - Quebec, Canada by Jacques Trempe, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Québec City*









National Geographic


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Québec City*


Heure bleue sur Québec / Quebec City at blue hour by Pierre Lemieux, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto*


Holiday Fair in the Square by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto*


DSC_0168-2 by Zirocket, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto*


Berczy 01 by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto*


AirNorm-171003-09151 by Norm Li, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto*


22 Days by Paul Flynn, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto*


Grandiose by saphoto co, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto*


December in Toronto by Dan Josephson, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto*


Off to work by Rob Mikulec, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto*


AirNorm MR-44 by Norm Li, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal*


DSC_1227 by C M, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal*


Montréal - Place des Festivals by Denis Martin, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal*


Rue du Square St.Louis by Bill McBride, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal*


Blue train by Hubert Figuière, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal*


DSC_1217 by C M, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal*


Musée Des Beaux-Arts 29 by Alain Germain, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal*


Marché Bonsecours Vieux Montréal by Luc-Antoine Marcoux, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal*


Boudhist monks by Miville Tremblay, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal*


Place Canada by Mystery110, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal*


Staircases in Montreal, Canada by Chris Goldberg, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal*


Aerial view of City Skyline from Old Port Montreal Quebec Canada by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Winter Morning by Conrad Olson, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Bike Lanes by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Van City Fog by Michael Wigg, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver*


IMG_4096 by Matt' Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Vancouver from the Peak by kamehouse99, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Vancouver Seawall - Stanley Park by abdallahh, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Vancouver Christmas Market by globetrekimages, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Vancouver by World-viewer, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Vancouver afloat on a bank of sea fog (+5) by Peggy Reimchen, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Vancouver Metro by scottwwwwwww, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver*









First Shaughnessy District


----------



## Rhino (Dec 31, 2004)

amazing keep it up!


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto*


Eaton Centre Pedestrian Bridge - South Entrance by Richard Pilon, on Flickr


Eaton Centre Pedestrian Bridge - North Entrance by Richard Pilon, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto*


Night Shift by Dustin William, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto*


North Toronto Station by Richard Pilon, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto*


Make Good by dtstuff9, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto*


Megalopolis by Jean-David & Anne-Laure, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto*


University of Toronto by Hiten Naik, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto*


When the Stars Come Out At Night by CJ Burnell, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto*


P4210328.jpg by Vinson Zhang, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto*


Elgin and Winter Garden Theatres by Sonicgregu, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto*


Toronto by Dustin William, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Toronto*


Sun Henge in Toronto by Jack Brittain, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal*


Montreal Skyline by dreaming_outdoors, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal*


2017 - Montreal - Rue Saint-Jean by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal*


Montréal, Québec, Canada: Plamondon metro station (Orange Line) by nabobswims, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal*


2017 - Montreal - Row Housing - 1 of 2 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal*


Old Montreal by Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal*


2017 - Montreal - Habitat 67 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal*


058-drolet-photo susan moss by Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal*


045-plateau spring-photo susan moss by Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal*


rooftop-view-on-montreal-by-eva-blue-21_35504600526_o by Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal*


old montreal by eva blue 02 by Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Montréal*


The City. by Fred 514, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chinatown

IMG_0348 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0350 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0355 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0358 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tsawwassen Mills 

20191207_130558 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191207_130617 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191207_130736 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191207_130815 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191207_130821 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191207_130834 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

In Vancouver library

IMG_7044 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7046 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7048 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7051 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Downtown Vancouver

IMG_7065 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7066 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7069 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7070 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7071 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7073 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Coquitlam

20191214_123856 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191214_123945 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191214_142943 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191214_143318 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191214_143451 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191214_143500 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lafarge Park

IMG_6633 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6628 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6631 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6633 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6634 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Downtown

IMG_6922 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6924 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6960 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7006 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Langley



IMG_7564 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7577 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7578 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7582 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7583 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7585 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6618 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6636 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6627 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6637 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6639 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2326 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2267 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2271 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chinatown

IMG_0360 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0361 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0362 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0363 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0365 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Some pics I took earlier this morning.

IMG_7894 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7896 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7897 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7899 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7901 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7903 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chinatown

IMG_4724 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4725 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4726 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4727 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4728 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Brentwood
20191228_115745 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191228_115735 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191228_115628(0) by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

No 3 road, Richmond

IMG_6513 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

Metrotown

IMG_6515 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

Wall art in White Rock

IMG_8181 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

Steep slope in White Rock

IMG_8179 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8094 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8380 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8382 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8383 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8384 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wascana Lake, Regina

20170909_091154 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170909_091156 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170909_091237 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170909_091256 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170909_091351 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170909_091608 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Victoria Chinatown

IMG_3234 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3235 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3236 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3237 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3238 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

North Vancouver

IMG_7570 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7571 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Little Italy in Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada is an area in the eastern part of the city, in the Grandview-Woodland neighbourhood, often synonymous with the Commercial Drive area.



Historically this area was an enclave of ethnic Italians and Italian businesses. Today, after a period of steady decline, it is again a multi-cultural, vibrant commercial centre.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Italy,_Vancouver



1 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



20200130_142031 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20200130_142127 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20200130_142226 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20200130_142239 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20200130_142352 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------

